# Outlook won't receive messages



## mont (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm a new poster, so please forgive me if I don't get this quite right.

I have Microsoft Office 2007, which I run on a Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook that is 5 days out of warranty.

In the last couple of days, I have not been able to receive any emails over 4kb in size. Outlook will receive smaller emails if they are first in queue, but if the first email is larger than 4kb, it won't receive any of the messages, although the message at the bottom indicates that it is receiving the message, but only downloaded approx 100 b (it does progress, but never to more than 4kb). For example it will say that it is downloading message 2 of 6. Using the same program, my sister can receive the messages using the same internet connection on a similar machine, so it is not a corrupt message that is the problem. 

I have run scanpst.exe, I have reinstalled Outlook, turned virus scanners on and off, with no improvement. I tried to restore system to prior to the problem, but my computer wouldn't restore to any of the previous points. Any ideas would be very welcome.

Thanks, mont.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Are you certain a corrupt message is not the culprit? What do you see when you log into your Webmail for your ISP?


----------



## mont (Jul 5, 2008)

I am able to read webmail fine, and I have cleared out all of the messages several times by using another computer to receive the messages.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

OK.....

Do you have any security software running on your machine besides anti-virus?


----------



## mont (Jul 5, 2008)

I have spycatcher running, but I have tried disabling it to see if it makes a difference, and it doesn't seem to. 

But it is very like something on my machine is running interference... it doesn't effect the internet, but my virus database updates have become more problematic (time outs and slow running) as well as my email problem.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

What AV program are you using? If it's AVG 7.5, that needs to be upgraded to version 8.


----------

